# Tax Relief on stay in St Patrick's Hospital



## Tomjim (12 Nov 2021)

What is the tax relief available on a stay in St Patrick's Hospital does anyone know and how isit processed?


----------



## peemac (12 Nov 2021)

Standard 20% and you just put it in your annual return.





						Health expenses
					

This page overviews how you can claim relief on the cost of health expenses.




					www.revenue.ie


----------

